# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Request] Request for a whisper/message notification

## Rbroz

Hello. I was wondering if it was possible to have a way to be notified when you receive a whisper. I don't always pay attention to the chat box when playing, especially when in a high GR. Maybe a sound or a screen flash etc... 

I thought I would just ask to see if something like that is possible.

Thanks in advance!

----------

